# This is very painful to post



## kauffmds (Nov 6, 2015)

I've lost my two beloved girls. My Maggie was a horrible shock. She was just 6 years old, when she suffered a heart attack, then a stroke. I believe I owe my dogs, to be there in their last moments. I looked into her beautiful eyes as she breathed her last and left this life. That was in October 2014. 

On September 21, 2015, my Heidi left this world. She was almost 13 years old. Without warning, we found her on her doggie bed. She had passed on in her sleep, for which I was thankful.

Here is a photo of my two girls. Maggie is sitting, with her head tilted at that "puppy parabolic" angle; she was my ham and she loved photos. Typical of most GSD's, she never grew up and was a puppy until the end. Maggie was a natural tracker and very talented.

Heidi is laying down. She was a rescue from the local shelter. She was 6 years old when we adopted her. Her owner turned her in to be put to sleep, because they couldn't afford the vet bills. Her problem was simple: she was allergic to fleas and she had no saddle and infected ears, because of flea dermatitis. We don't know her background, but she was definitely used to riding shotgun in the car and she was overfed. But, she would cringe if anyone raised their voices, especially men. Heidi was my constant shadow.

I miss my girls. They say time heals all wounds, but I'm not so sure about this. I knew that Heidi was nearing the end of her life and I feel like we gave her a good life after adopting her. However, I'm still not over Maggie's death. 

Since I had to euthanize Maggie, the Vet took care of her remains. We took Heidi deep into the mountains and found a meadow overlooking a beautiful valley. That is where we buried Heidi.

Here are my girls:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose the ones you love. Maggie and Heidi were beautiful girls! My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I am so very sorry about losing your dear girls. May your memories of them both sustain you now. Take care.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Cherish the many joyful memories..your girls will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your two beautiful girls.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think you ever really get over it. You just kind of get used to it. Sorry about your girls.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

They look loved......Sorry for your loss.....they leave a huge hole in our hearts....

Lee


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Losing one is terrible. Losing two is a very deep wound on our hearts... 
I feel so badly for you. In 2013 my old boy Roscoe, a rescue that we now feel was 2-3 years older than first estimated, bloated and died on the operating table. We feel he was then 12-13 years old, and it was terrible, but we had known we wouldn't have him much longer. I wish he could have gone peacefully in his sleep...

Three weeks later almost to the day, my much younger rescue, Cesar, ruptured a huge hemangiosarcoma splenic tumor and bled to death, his head in my lap on the floor of the vet's office as they were trying to draw his own blood out of his abdomen to reinfuse... 

I deeply know your pain. We had a third GSD at the time, thank God for him, and within a couple weeks we found him a companion, a female rescue GSD. Having the two of them did not replace my other two boys, but it helped keep us occupied and not dwelling on our horrific losses.

My heart goes out to you.

Susan


----------



## kauffmds (Nov 6, 2015)

I thank everyone for your replies. I suppose there is a bright light that resulted from these losses. I've been checking frequently with our local Humane Society, where I found Heidi. I found 2 DDR GSD's, who were placed in the shelter by the relative of the owner. Their owner passed away. These dogs are beautiful, extremely well trained, speaking German and English.

We were going to adopt both, but they became aggressive towards one another. We adopted Thor, who is 6 years old, and already very attached to us. Zeus remains in the shelter, which makes me infinitely sad. 

Thor has been home with us for one week as of today, and yes, he's spoiled rotten. 

This is Heidi's legacy; it was with love that we adopted her and now that she's passed on, we've adopted Thor. Life goes on.

If anyone has it in their heart to adopt his brother Zeus, please check my post in the Rescue form. I live in Parkersburg, WV, which is in the Mid Ohio Valley, on the Ohio River.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I hope you find another GSD that can help fill the empty spot in your home. Good luck!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand theloss of these beloved companionand best friends. they were beautiful girls who I believe are still watching over you where they are young strong and perfectly healthy. Take care 
Maggi


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your losses. The only thing worse than losing them would be to never have known them at all. So glad you have your beautiful boy,Thor, now to help ease your grief.


----------



## kauffmds (Nov 6, 2015)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Losing one is terrible. Losing two is a very deep wound on our hearts...
> I feel so badly for you. In 2013 my old boy Roscoe, a rescue that we now feel was 2-3 years older than first estimated, bloated and died on the operating table. We feel he was then 12-13 years old, and it was terrible, but we had known we wouldn't have him much longer. I wish he could have gone peacefully in his sleep...
> 
> Three weeks later almost to the day, my much younger rescue, Cesar, ruptured a huge hemangiosarcoma splenic tumor and bled to death, his head in my lap on the floor of the vet's office as they were trying to draw his own blood out of his abdomen to reinfuse...
> ...


Oh Susan, I'm so very sorry! Bloat is the one thing that truly scares me. To lose two dogs in a year is terrible, but to lose 2 of them in such a short period of time must be almost unbearable. Yes, I'm very thankful that my Heidi died in her sleep. My poor Maggie was on her feet for a solid 4 days before she passed; she was very agitated and frightened. We suspect that she went suddenly blind, which we could have dealt with, but she couldn't breathe right. We think a blood clot went to her brain after she had a heart attack. 

Sometimes all of the veterinary intervention in the world doesn't help and it haunts us for a very long time.

I thank goodness that we've found Thor. No animal can take the place of another that's lost, but each one expands our capacity to love.

Take care.

Diane


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know it hurts like crazy at first and you think you'll never get over it. You will heal but never forget them. I always tear up when I read these posts. It brings me closer to my passed on buddies, whom I still love deeply. 
I am glad you honor their legacy by adopting this beautiful dog.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear of your losses!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

What a great picture of two beautiful girls.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

kauffmds said:


> Oh Susan, I'm so very sorry! Bloat is the one thing that truly scares me. To lose two dogs in a year is terrible, but to lose 2 of them in such a short period of time must be almost unbearable. Yes, I'm very thankful that my Heidi died in her sleep. My poor Maggie was on her feet for a solid 4 days before she passed; she was very agitated and frightened. We suspect that she went suddenly blind, which we could have dealt with, but she couldn't breathe right. We think a blood clot went to her brain after she had a heart attack.
> 
> Sometimes all of the veterinary intervention in the world doesn't help and it haunts us for a very long time.
> 
> ...


Diane, thanks for the kind words, just wanted to let you know many, many of us share your pain. Just remember that each moment with them is worth so much more than any amount of pain! So glad you have given Thor a wonderful home. Hopefully through this forum, perhaps we can see his brother find his forever home, too.

Susan


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I deeply empathize. I lost two special dogs this year, four months apart, one to DM/Hemangiosarcoma and the other to old age (17). When a dog passes suddenly from cancer, etc. it is a terrible shock. When a dog passes from old age, it's not easy but at least you can feel good that you were able to give them a great life. You have my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your losses


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry for your losses. Doesn't seem to matter at what age they are, when they go, losing them is like a ripping of the heart. 

Glad you found Thor and are giving him a good home. It is too bad that the boys started having some aggression issues in a shelter environment after a major life change. I hope Zeus finds a forever home too.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, cherish the memories


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Maggie and Heidi. I hope the sadness that weighs on your heart is helped by the many wonderful memories.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sorry! Beautiful girls.


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, they were both beautiful dogs. RIP


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

The pain of loss is unbearable.









This is Meisha. She passed a month before my wedding









I miss her every day. At times it is a struggle. She was my rock and always found a way to make me happier. I even see her little brother missing her too. He sleeps in her spot though I moved the bed, plays with her toys, and even seems sad at times. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

